# إعلان هام لجميع العرب القادمين إلى القاهرة....!!!



## اسلام محمد (18 ديسمبر 2011)




----------



## tjarksa (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: إعلان هام لجميع العرب القادمين إلى القاهرة....!!!*

ربنا يخليك ويوفقك .


----------

